
Geeking Out on the Logo - mikkelewis
http://marissamayr.tumblr.com/post/60336044815/geeking-out-on-the-logo
======
GuiA
This is a brilliant move by Marissa Mayer. She knows from experience that
having the best of the best (not only in engineering- but also in design,
marketing, etc.) is necessary for your success in tech. Large tech companies
depend on their employee's pet ideas and projects, the fact that they might be
well known in some niche for some open source project or blog, and so on. In a
way, if you're a large company that needs to constantly be on top of the
latest trends and technologies (because if you're not, the same thing happens
to you as happened to Myspace), you're no different than YCombinator - except
that instead of wanting your recruits to start their startup, you want them to
run a project for you internally (all of the famous Google projects that
originated from 20% projects could have easily been startups of their own).

Through these actions and posts, shes's showing how cool and fun Yahoo! is.
Look, the CEO works on weekends with a small skunkworks team on designing
logos, and nerds out on the subtle details like any cool designer would do.

This is all about making Yahoo! a desirable place to work at again. I'm
receiving way more emails from Yahoo! recruiters these days than Google or
Apple recruiters, and they all have a common tone: "check us out, we're fun!".

Similarly, all the small startup acquisitions have 2 goals: poach for talent,
and get Techcrunch, HN, Engadget, etc. to talk about Yahoo. (the big
acquisition we all talked about was about receiving a mature project
internally as a way to make up for lost time)

Of course it's not just this that will bring Yahoo! to victory, but those
little things show how much strategy there is in Mayer's execution.

EDIT: finally was in a situation where I could watch the video, and I only
feel stronger about my point. Listen to the music (some dubstep/ibiza
dance/feel good summer hit hybrid) - this is clearly destined to appeal to the
21 year old Stanford student looking for a new job, not the guy on HN who will
criticize anything that makes it to the front page.

~~~
anologwintermut
Her experience and micromanagement apparently produced a logo that looks like
it belongs on a web portal framed by IE6's forward thinking UI and appears to
have been designed by someone who just figured out that illustrator could do
3d effects.

So, so much for making users think the company has moved beyond its stagnant
products. Which in a lot of ways it has, look at the Yahoo weather app for
Android, the design is modern and integrates one of Yahoo's rather under
leveraged properties: flickr. That was nice design.

As to signals to the best of the best, this blog post confirms both that she
will micro manager you and do design by committee simultaneously (a dubious
distinction I don't think even Steve Balmer could achieve). And that's the
signal if they like the logo.

~~~
andrelaszlo
Micromanagement is a management style, not something you do over a weekend.
Saying that the CEO micro manages because she's deeply involved with the
evolution of her company's brand is a bit silly.

Someone said that Steve Jobs wasn't a micromanager, only a great manager
obsessed with details. I guess he should have stayed in his kitchen making
sandwiches for his four kids.

~~~
weland
> Micromanagement is a management style, not something you do over a weekend.

Micromanagement is a _bad_ management style to apply with creative teams. It
breaks the creative flow, clouds judgement of quality and adds external
pressure to a process that depends on consistent internal drive. You can
micromanage accountants, SAP programmers and clerks, but if people like those
in design teams or R&D are focused on quality, micromanaging them quickly
begins to resemble herding cats.

> Someone said that Steve Jobs wasn't a micromanager, only a great manager
> obsessed with details.

Someone said that about Steve Jobs, and his work was of a very different
nature. Articulating the concept of personal computing into a product is very
much unlike the process of designing the logo, even if they are superficially
similar.

~~~
the_watcher
PG commented about Jobs yesterday re: Google compose. Basically, he argues
Steve Jobs is an anomaly in that he can micromanage design without breaking
it.

------
rmrfrmrf
Several annoyances here:

1\. Showing hand-drawn versions of your logo in what clearly is set in hardly-
modified Optima (a typeface designed way back in the 1950s) makes me cringe.
Why show fake process work?

2\. No one is impressed when the manager does the job of their employees. For
one, it implies that they don't trust their employees, and secondly, it makes
the job of designers look like a fun hobby that anyone can get into. The
result is exactly what happened here: an utterly boring logo redesign that
looks just-polished-enough to make people think that Marissa Mayer is some
kind of genius, yet simple enough to make people think that true designers
bring no value to the table.

3\. The whole 30 days of logos schtick was awful. Good artists know that the
worst thing you can do for yourself is show _too much_ of your own work. After
a while, everything looks same-y and the weaknesses begin to become more
apparent. The whole concept reeks of indecision and a pray-to-God moment that
one of the logos would have such a huge outpouring of support that the Yahoo!
team wouldn't have to make up their own minds on a vision.

4\. The bevel isn't even customized. It's a preset Adobe effect. Pretending
like the Y shape in the bevel was intentional is horseshit and obviously a
desperate attempt to give some sort of conceptual significance to what is
otherwise a completely forgettable design.

~~~
meerita
Totally right. That's why the design by consensus is always wrong. The brand
is now biased. MM had a reputation of being intrusive even on silly details
making the design process horrible and with crappy results.

From this I remember various things you may remember too:

1\. The Google favicon. They did thousands and the one they choosed was
crappiest one. They had to change it later. 2\. The Google favicon with blue.
Also, they did silly tests. Now that thing is gone.

I think this post resumes it well
[http://stopdesign.com/archive/2009/03/20/goodbye-
google.html](http://stopdesign.com/archive/2009/03/20/goodbye-google.html)

------
tonystubblebine
I've been trying to evaluate this logo under the assumption that the people
who are working at Yahoo are smarter than me and have more information than
me.

My personal reaction is that I hate the bevel. Hate. I was rooting for #10,
which is a simplified and modernized version of their old logo.

But. I'm not a Yahoo user. Period.

The bevel immediately made me think of some brands you'd find on sale at
Macy's, which mainstream America associates with quality, but which my
artisanal-y brainwashed brain thinks of as mass produced junk.

Imagine for a second that Yahoo has research showing normal people reacting to
this logo with words like luxury and high-class.

If that's the case, then Yahoo just pulled an epic branding end run. Google,
Apple, and Microsoft are fighting to be the flattest, plainest, more boring
brands. Then Yahoo stepped up and said, "Yo. Let's be fabulous together!"

In the old days, Yahoo's skunkworks Brickhouse division had posters in their
break room titled "Know your competition" with pictures of Bill Gates, Larry
Page, and Sergey Brin. Trying to copy the other tech giants was (one of)
Yahoo's problems because the Yahoo teams couldn't celebrate what they were
actually doing well.

The contrarian in me salutes Yahoo for this crazy, out of left field, gaudy,
off-trend logo. Genius.

~~~
bowlofpetunias
Being Dutch, I associate the bevel with "American bad taste". Design is sacred
here, logo design doubly so. This would be ridiculed.

~~~
drstewart
Since when are bevels an American phenomenon? You know that bevel is a French
word, right?

~~~
darrhiggs
The origin of a word has ZERO no relevance, how can it? May only French
speaking countries be the places where the phenomenon of entrepreneurialism
exists, with the phenomenon occurring only to smaller extents in other
countries. Invention of a word does not give you the sole or even the greatest
entitlement to its meaning.

------
samuelfine
I'd like to point out, for the record, that this "logo design team" consisted
of:

\- CEO

\- SVP of "Brand Creative"

\- VP, Creative Director

\- Someone who doesn't seem to exist online, outside of articles about this
new logo

\- An intern

You'll notice a distinct lack of _professional designers_ in that list.
Apparently this 10 billion dollar brand wasn't important enough to put in the
hands of, you know, experts. Instead, they spent a weekend (ONE WEEKEND)
"geeking out" over it. Which is definitely the best way to design a global
brand.

This is micromanagement at its very worst, and is an insult to the craft of
design.

~~~
tomelders
Hmmm, while I agree with the sentiment, I don't think it's as simple as
putting it in the hands of a "professional".

Simply picking the right designer is something that requires an inordinate
amount of taste to start with. People with no taste or feel for design stand a
strong chance of picking a poor designer (or agency).

I'll cite Wolf Olins here as my example. Not only is it clear that no one in
Wolf Olins seems to have taste or a feel for design, their clients don't seem
to have it either. So there's a feedback loop of affirmation as people with no
taste reward other people with no taste, which in turns makes other people
with no taste think those other people with no taste have taste because all
the people they know that they think have taste think those other people have
taste.

Meanwhile, the actual people with taste are watching from the sidelines,
because they've marginalised themselves by being honest about what is good
design and what is bad design, but with a passion that comes across as
pedantry and rudeness. So they watch in despair as the whole debacle unfolds
in front of them, growing ever more frustrated which serves only to
marginalise them even more.

While I'm here... I think almost everything Wolf Olins churns out is sub-
stadard slop barely worthy of a fist year national diploma students portfolio.
Their work has neither grace, finesse, or charm. It's all cack-handed
indulgent arse-gravy of the highest order dipped in a seemingly bottomless
ocean of post-rationalisation and I can not believe that people keep lapping
it up. It's rank amateur. Their work stinks like shit and I hate them for it.

And there I go, proving my point about why no-one listens to designers.

------
vacri
First impressions for me were "They've sterilised the logo!". Now it looks so
corporate and planned...

... and I actually laughed when I read _" Our last move was to tilt the
exclamation point by 9 degrees, just to add a bit of whimsy"_.

~~~
jakejake
It looks like a logo that I would create. My logo creation technique involves
typing out the brand name, then selecting whichever stock font installed on my
machine most strikes my fancy.

Perhaps the ratios of the bevels and font size contain some hilarious, hidden
inside joke for mathematicians which I do not understand.

~~~
w0utert
Don't forget to add some bevel or shadow, it would be a waste do let your
dangerous Illustrator skills go to waste... :-/

------
brownbat
> We didn’t want to have any straight lines in the logo. Straight lines don’t
> exist in the human form and are extremely rare in nature, so the human touch
> in the logo is that all the lines and forms all have at least a slight
> curve.

This reminds me of the design team that tilted the Pepsi logo 10 degrees to
show Pepsi was "leaning towards the future." [1]

Is there a rule that says you can't run a company if you see through these
sort of lines as utterly laughable?

1\. [http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-505123_162-42740470/pepsis-
nonse...](http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-505123_162-42740470/pepsis-nonsensical-
logo-redesign-document-1-million-for-this/)

~~~
peterjs
The good (well...) news is that the curved lines can't even be seen, when the
logo is shrinked :)

~~~
brownbat
As a corollary, that must look unnatural and dehumanizing. :)

------
lifeisstillgood
Well done - for a multi billion dollar company, spending a weekend on your
logo is about the right ratio of time to value. Looks good enough to be
acceptable, can be reused in all the sub projects. Done, now lets get on with
real product improvements.

Move on folks, nothing exciting to see here

------
sfjailbird
The main problem with this logo is that it sends conflicting messages. On one
hand it wants to be funky (differently sized letters, tilted exclamation
mark), but on the other it oozes conservative, with its square and straight
typeface and lack of color. Overall, 'conservative' clearly beats out 'funky',
with the few creative touches clobbered into submission. The larger Y and O,
supposed to add dynamism and 'fun', are not different enough to pop and convey
that idea. This is particularly jarring with the larger O next to the smaller
one at the end - only different enough to confuse, not to send a message.

What's worse is the execution is poor and sloppy. It has no synergy. Notice
the horizontal lines in the A and the H at strange 'close-but-not-equal'
levels, neither tying into anything else in the logo. The flat foot of the
larger Y sets one baseline, but the flat feet of the A and H define another,
neither being referenced anywhere else in the logo.

Perhaps I just don't get it. Maybe the amateurism of it _is_ the message, in
which case it comes through loud and clear.

------
easytiger
Geeking out. Another phrase that makes me want to bite my arm off.

~~~
saint-loup
And yet, Neal Stephenson made an interesting distinction between "geeking out"
and "vegging out":

"To geek out on something means to immerse yourself in its details to an
extent that is distinctly abnormal - and to have a good time doing it. To veg
out, by contrast, means to enter a passive state and allow sounds and images
to wash over you without troubling yourself too much about what it all means."

[http://www.nytimes.com/2005/06/17/opinion/17stephenson.html?...](http://www.nytimes.com/2005/06/17/opinion/17stephenson.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0)

------
ricardobeat
The CEO and an intern redesign a $25b company's logo during the weekend.
That's news!

Minor nitpick: the logo is looking like a 1-bit alpha GIF on Chrome, due to
the downsizing:
[http://cl.ly/image/183U1t0l1u3e](http://cl.ly/image/183U1t0l1u3e) (FF on the
left)

------
tomelders
I've designed a few logos in my time. All I see here is post-rationalisation,
the last bastion of the cowboy designer trying to justify their costs.

------
bernardom
Other than GuiA's (currently-on-top) comment, almost everything I've read here
is disgustingly negative.

"She's a micromanager, she should be 'CEOing' instead of designing, she's a
terrible designer, she should spend time with her kids (!!), she has hubris to
say she can design something, it's all about her, she's destroying the craft
of design, the wafts of Denning - Krugerism are pluming out."

I just... come on, people!

------
usaphp
I like how marketing people try to come up with explanation of BS things they
do...

~~~
LAMike
You can justify almost anything in design, it's so subjective and the person
who gets paid the most always has the final say on what's "right" (except for
a few unicorns that allow they're designers ultimte freedom)

------
wellboy
This seems to be really well intended, but this is the outcome when you put a
data-geek into charge of design instead of a true artist.

If they had just launched a design contest on a freelancer, they would have
had a multiple times better results. Why not try a golden-yellow "Y" on a blue
background for instance. Think different, play with the colors.

Design has to come from the heart and really reflect the personality of the
company and show the LOVE! This yahoo logo still looks very stoic and still
like from the 90s, urgs.

Designing is simply not a data-driven approach, it is the complete opposite.

------
ngoel36
If the logo hadn't changed in 18 years, what exactly had this logo design team
of 4 been up to for so long?

~~~
forgingahead
Working from home of course

~~~
reustle
Not anymore!

------
meerita
Design by consensus = bad, really bad. If the CEO wears the designer boot and
conditions the final art I think it's one of the biggest mistakes they will
do. Right now, that logo to me looks like more or less those logos you can
find on logotypes websites for 30 dollars.

The logo on smaller sizes looks pretty crap. Just check it. The logo is only
interesting on certain situations, that's why a good logo isn't just drop some
non-straight lines in illustrator on a weekend.

Bezels? That's so 90's.

------
nodesocket
Watching this video:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agRxG-
X_TEQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agRxG-X_TEQ)

The pure typeface design is truely amazing and beautiful. The bevel and depth
completely ruin the entire logo though. Yahoo should have gone with a flat
design and a solid fill of their trademark purple color and called it quits.

------
yardie
> I’m not a pro, but I know enough to be dangerous :)

May I present the new Steve Jobs, everyone.

------
Uchikoma
Love the boldness. Going against flat is bold - and ugly.

It reminds me of a book I had in the 90s which showed 5-click Photoshop
tricks, there was a golden bevel trick in there (and marble, and shadows, and
stamping).

------
georgemcbay
So, yeah, with all of this media around the new Yahoo I decided to attempt to
re-embrace Flickr as a place to host photos. My old Yahoo email address
account was long since gone, so I tried to sign up for a new account. On
entering my Google Voice phone number (which I use as my official number
everywhere, because it makes it way easier for me to switch carriers without
worrying about number porting) as my mobile number their verification routine
informed me it wasn't a valid mobile number... STRIKE 1.

So I get past that by entering my current actual cellphone number (which,
again, I consider 'unofficial' since it may change 6 months or a year from now
whereas my Google Voice number will not), which I had to go look up because I
did not even know what it was... Annoying to have to do that, but not the end
of the world.

I start uploading a set of 70 full sized photos to my first 'set' on Flickr
over my not-so-fast DSL line. About an hour in to the upload, flickr informs
me my login has timed out and the upload can't continue. Worse, not only did
my overall upload not complete, but NONE of the photos in that upload show in
my account despite the fact that the overall upload was about 50% done. STRIKE
2 through 71.

Yeah, nice-ish logo, even with the bevels, but until Yahoo fixes their shit,
who cares? My impression of the company is actually much worse now than it was
a couple hours ago when I was pretty much neutral on them. Needless to say my
flickr experiment is over and I'm not likely to be signing up for any Yahoo
services anytime soon.

------
BIair
It's obvious they missed the easiest way to simplify and modernize the logo...
Drop the exclamation mark! Remember when Marissa had the TM removed? Nothing
screams 90s more than an exclamation.

It takes courage to innovate. Ford, "They wanted a faster horse". Jobs, "They
wanted a phone with a physical keyboard". Yahoo? The "new" logo doesn't
signify that anything has changed.

------
capex
Without thinking about who did this, the bevel is plainly ugly. I wonder if no
one in the entire design team could tell this to Marissa Mayer?

~~~
colmvp
Uh yeah I'm sure they did. Except who do you think gets the final say in the
decision? Hint: It's not the designers.

------
40
Before reading this I felt the logo resembled the Google logo quite a bit in
terms of the complexity of the font and the use of bevels, and felt like
Marissa was involved and wanted to go for a familiar feel to that of Google. I
feel its more likely after reading this considering who level in input.

------
atmosx
Seriously, 31 comments about (a really mediocre if you ask me) LoGo? I'd only
wanted to know how did it cost, out of curiosity... Because at eLance you can
get a better one at 75USD without ruining a weekend (not joking).

~~~
mitchellbryson
I think you should publish this brilliant $75 logo for us to critique :)

------
garg
I love the fact that the CEO and an intern can work together on a project at
Yahoo.

------
dxhdr
Are they A/B testing the logo without the exclamation? About one out of 10
times I load yahoo.com the little animated ! never happens and the logo is
left without the exclamation. Could just be bad code, though.

------
machbio
Until today, I believed Marrisa Mayer was all hype... she is a lady of
attention to details - yahoo needs no other person her at this moment..

About the Logo, it seems so 90s.. normal people will be bored and you cannot
explain the hyperbole's and the geometrical symmetry of the logo.. Yahoo
needed a story that common man could understand - they have missed the train
by designing a very technical logo.. I may be wrong, yahoo needs to attract
technical people.. or I may be right with all the business happening at the
consumer side.. they needed to balance - but they failed to do it..

~~~
atmosx
> [...] they have missed the train by designing a very technical logo.. I may
> be wrong [...]

You may be correct though. What does __the LOGO __has to do with what _Yahoo!_
will achieve is beyond me.

I like logo stories: Makes you think that if Nike didn't had the _Just do it_
logo, it would have failed (and some kids in Eastern Asia wouldn't have to
work their ass out for my Nikes).

------
bsaul
Does anyone else here thinks the logo is much more feminine ? It's more
elegant, and the mix on bold and thin lines inside the letters reminds me a
bit of fashion magazine logos ( think vogue).

~~~
Pxtl
That's my reaction as well. The person who described it as "Macy's" was spot
on. My immediate reaction when looking at it is a department-store makeup
counter.

Which is good branding, considering how one of Yahoo's strongest points is
that they go after female market segments that geek-driven companies often
fail to capture. They're chasing women. Not just women, but _decidedly non-
geeky_ women.

Remember that Yahoo's logo was originally red, not purple.

------
namank
Well, I like the bevel. It may not be flat but it does an excellent job in the
context it's supposed to be used in - go check out yahoo.com.

That favicon could definitely be reworked though.

~~~
panacea
The favicon hasn't been updated yet.

------
nl
That Yahoo! brand, as represented by their logo must be quite an asset given
how it is all over their CEO's blog as well as their corporate blog[1].

Ironically their corporate blog isn't loading at the moment because
[http://ajax.googleapis.com](http://ajax.googleapis.com) isn't responding.
(Edit: - seems ok now)

[1] [http://yahoo.tumblr.com/](http://yahoo.tumblr.com/)

------
arrrr
It seems weird to me that they went through so much trouble focusing on tiny
details and then making the logo on the homepage so small that you can barely
see them. I'm pretty ignorant of design theory though - can anyone recommend
any reading materials (general, logo specific or other) that would provide a
good introduction?

------
johnohara
Focusing on the logo is a detraction from the vast array of truly positive
changes that have been implemented over the past 6 months -- by some very
talented teams I might add.

No question the whole site is on the move. To where or what, I dunno. But my
interest is piqued and the overall experience feels tighter. If that makes
sense.

------
andrelaszlo
[http://i.imgur.com/qv1WDrS.png](http://i.imgur.com/qv1WDrS.png)

Anything will be better than this. My guess is that they're fully aware that
the bevel makes a lot of people think of the 90's. To me, the message is
"stability" and "experience".

------
dsirijus
I have a feeling that final results - people like the logo most similar to the
old one - were anticipated at yahoo, and entire logo testing situation
"fabricated" to state "you liked us all this time, and we're just reminding
you of that".

------
dkhenry
Its not a logo I would have made, but its different and it doesn't look _bad_.
I appreciate the explanation she gave about the different aesthetics that went
into it and how they tried to give it some deeper meaning then just a font on
a white background.

------
ozi
Looks like they spent more time making a video about the logo than the new
logo itself.

------
gscott
I hate the bevel but looking at it on the Yahoo website when the logo is
crushed into the top right corner the bevel makes it pop out a little more and
be more noticable when it is that small the bevel pretty much disappears.

------
general_failure
Wow, the comments here about working on weekends are shocking. Rome wasn't
built in a day and companies aren't built with 9-5 jobs.

This is sad and hypocrite. Every start up I know works hard, long and hacker
news should know better

------
Keyframe
Logo is nice, it feels more modern. Chiseled bevel is a matter of opinion and
would probably get removed on smaller scales (hopefully). I'd like to see them
redesign their front page though. It's incoherent.

------
andyjohnson0
I'm not a designer and know nothing about logo design, so let me ask: Is there
an objective way to evaluate a piece of design such as this new logo? Or does
it just come down to personal like/dislike?

~~~
snom380
Well, what you can do is ask people who have worked with logo design, won
awards for logo design etc.

Of course, these people may be biased, but at least they have more experience
in evaluating logos than others. So in general, if many of them like it
there's a good chance it's actually good.

The other thing you can do is to look back. In 10, 20 years, it might be more
obvious whether a logo was successful or not. But again, that may be
influenced by the success of the company.

I think saying that it all comes down to personal taste is bit misleading,
because that personal taste is generally shared by a large part of the
population.

~~~
andyjohnson0
_" Well, what you can do is ask people who have worked with logo design, won
awards for logo design etc."

"Of course, these people may be biased, but at least they have more experience
in evaluating logos than others"_

This just raises the question of how these experts evaluate a logo.

I understand that academic art criticism [1] has developed frameworks for
evaluating works of art - genre, cultural impact, relationship to preceding
works, etc. But a logo isn't art - it is almost entirely functional and used
for (mundane?) concerns like brand identity. I can appreciate that some logs
have existed for long enough that they have a historical context (e.g. Coca-
Cola) but I don't see how this helps evaluate its primary purpose.

Any graphic designers want to comment?

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Art_criticism](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Art_criticism)

------
mapleoin
The current animated, 3d logo on the frontpage reminds me of BonziBuddy:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BonziBuddy](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BonziBuddy)

------
creativityland
Is it just me or her tumblr is timing out frequently with packet drops.

------
grexi
Let's give some feedback about the logo here:
[http://usersnap.com/yahoologoreview](http://usersnap.com/yahoologoreview)

I don't like it.

------
SolarUpNote
Nice. I like this one much better than the other 30 choices they presented to
users.

*actually I didn't watch the video all the way to the end where it shows the bevel. Yuck. Why?

~~~
elliottcarlson
I'll say this again and specifically on this comment since it spells out "30
choices" while others just hint at it -

There were no 30 choices. This was always the final logo. The 30 prior "logos"
were a "whimsical" way of getting users used to the idea of change. None of
those 30 logos were done seriously...

------
qq66
Couldn't she get her full name as a Tumblr username?

~~~
fomojola
Its even odder: she did get her full name
([http://marissamayer.tumblr.com/](http://marissamayer.tumblr.com/)). However,
it includes a comment that points to
[http://marissamayr.tumblr.com/](http://marissamayr.tumblr.com/) (it says
Please see marissamayr.tumblr.com for my blog.). No autoredirect, no link
nothing. Quite odd.

~~~
molecule
Flickr

Tumblr

Mayr

~~~
chavesn
So much more makes sense now, like why I feel like their use of Tumblr for the
corporate blog is purely perfunctory.

------
bjz_
It's great that she's actually using tumblr. It shows that she's likes her
product enough to use it herself.

~~~
MisterBastahrd
Or that she has to justify a billion dollar purchase to her shareholders and
using it is one way to do so.

------
Pitarou
Like the form. Hate the bevelling.

Am I just following the braying "flat is the new shiny-lickable" herd here?

------
normloman
Anticlimactic. It's like their old logo, only more boring. Why does Yahoo
exist?

------
appplemac
Is that Empire of the Sun?

~~~
timack
Yep, track is called 'Alive'
[[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPKAwJKGSDc](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPKAwJKGSDc)]

------
obilgic
time you spent on something != quality of the result

------
GotNothing
It looks like it should be on a bottle of perfume.

------
rrrrtttt
That Vogue girl is doing to Yahoo on behalf of Google what Stephen Elop did to
Nokia on behalf of Microsoft.

